# Italian Restaurant



## DeoOpt (Aug 6, 2008)

My wife and I went to an Italian Restaurant named Gwedos last night, I knew there was something wrong as soon as I walked in. I thought to myself maybee it's owned by the mafia, why as soon as I sat down thay gave me the menue so I ordered "the Broken Leg of Lamb" now dont get me wrong the owner was realy nice he asked me if I wanted to go hunting so I sayed "I'm game" then he shot me...


----------



## Josiah (Aug 6, 2008)

That reminds me of my uncle Jim and his chicken crossing the road jokes.


----------

